# Wörter im String zählen



## JanDMC (25. Okt 2008)

Hey Leute,

Ich hab viel mit Python programmiert und dort gibt es eine Methode , die die Anzahl zurückgibt , wie oft eine Wort in einer Zeichenkette vorhanden ist: z.b. anzahl=string.count("Hallo") .  in java habe ich das so nicht gefunden. Gibt es eine Mehode die das kann, ohne dass ich eine selber schreiben müsste. Solche Methoden sind meistens ja viel performanter als eigene Methoden.

Danke für eure Antowrten schon einmal.


mfg 

Jan


----------



## Der Müde Joe (25. Okt 2008)

Gibts so nicht in Java.

mit ner Schleife und String#indexOf aber schnell gebastelt.

oder man könnte String#split vergewaltigen.


----------



## JanDMC (25. Okt 2008)

Alles klar, danke!


Jan


----------



## musiKk (25. Okt 2008)

JanDMC hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Solche Methoden sind meistens ja viel performanter als eigene Methoden.


Das würde ich anzweifeln. Die Programmierer der Libraries kochen auch nur mit Wasser und zumindest in Java (aber auch vielen anderen Sprachen) sind diese auch nur in der entsprechenden Sprache geschrieben.


----------



## JanDMC (25. Okt 2008)

Sicher sind nich alle schneller, aber bei Python ist es meistens so, dass fertige Bibliotheken meistens in C oder C++ programmiert wurden und daher meistens schneller waren als Python selbst.

mfg Jan


----------

